# Looking for a specific person



## KaintheSeeker (May 3, 2007)

Once again I'm looking for a specific person (working down the list of folks I knew.. those who helped me find Renee Newsome.. THANKS!  )

This time it's a buddy from my Navy days. Ryan Hammel (occasionally goes by Jedi Kunoji) who lives in Iowa. I know he works at a hotel, and is a big anime/comic/rpg player. I have been trying to find him through the AnimeIowa convention forums but he no longer staffs for them so the other staffers don't know where he vanished to.


----------



## Crazy Eights (May 11, 2007)

I actually game with Ryan a couple times a week.  I'll let him know you're looking for him!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 11, 2007)

Thanks. He hopped on while I was in EVE.. hopefully he'll be back on sometime.


----------

